

MHTextField – iOS UITextField extension with toolbar, validation and scrolling - mehfuzh
https://github.com/mehfuzh/MHTextField
MHTextField is an iOS drop-in class that extends UITextField with built-In toolbar, validation and scrolling support.
======
benzguo
Cool! This was my approach to form validation UX on iOS:
[https://github.com/benzguo/BZGFormField](https://github.com/benzguo/BZGFormField)

